# Do you recommend your job/career path?



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Good things to include (but don't have to):

Pay
Requirements to get in
Work/Life

Just whatever you want to say about it.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think our industry (insolvency and restructuring) is being overlooked by most. For the right person, I would recommend.

*Requirements to get in:* 
Degree in accountancy / law. Better if you have relevant professional qualifications.

*Pay:* 
Depends on your title / experience / qualifications. In general I would say it's on par with most other comparable jobs sometimes it goes even slightly higher because relatively few people are joining (less competition)

*Work / life balance:
*No such thing. What I mean is it's a 9 to 5 job and if you can manage your time well, finish your daily workload and leave on time should be a piece of cake (I basically sit in office with nothing else to do since 3 p.m. on a daily basis). However, when something happens (which may never happen or they may happen together without prior warning), you are expected to go anywhere, anytime immediately for as long as it takes and it doesn't matter if you are a junior or a director that's the rule of the game. You may have to work somewhere far away or even in another country for months and you may have to work 72 hours straight with limited resources if the situation calls for it. It can be too extreme for some people.

*Attributes which I think are important to thrive:*
1. Flexible and open minded - Otherwise the pressure will crush you when it comes.
2. Cautious and risk awareness - There are a lot of risks involved when we are dealing with someone else's money and assets sometimes saying the wrong thing to a seemingly innocent party could prove fatal to your career.
3. Detail-oriented - We file a lot of documents to court you won't last long if you make a lot of mistakes.
4. Curious and independent thinking - We also trace money, investigate and deal with dishonest people (which is basically everyone incl. victims / creditors).
5. Organized - It helps when everything you do (incl. certain telephone conversation with someone) may end up as evidence in court.
6. Some street smart - Sometimes we work on sites we deal with all kinds of people incl. directors, employees, creditors, debt collectors, judges, police inspectors, bankrupts, mobsters, landlords etc. Things may get out of control / emotional / dangerous. There are no scripts or lectures that can tell you how and what to respond on the spot. (One true story as example: 2 juniors in another firm went to work on a case on site, abducted and locked somewhere, police intervened and they were abducted as well, it was resolved only when the paramilitary police stormed in with full automatics.) 

You can be lazy yet thrive in this job as long as you are clear about what is important and what is not and keep an open mind about it. It can be fun and very exciting at times for a desk job.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I'd recommend it for people with a certain type of mindset. It's mentally exhausting and includes travelling.
You need to be adaptable to quick changes and able to take distance to people while remaining empathetic. 

Schedules are flexible as a whole, you do have certain obligatory things in morning and night shifts, but otherwise, you are given free hands to use your preferred style. It requires daily organizing and time managing skills. It's a process of never-ending evolving, you have to keep educating yourself even after having a degree. You have to have people skills. Making home visits for people who suffer from severe mental health illnesses and substance abuse problems involves risky environment and situations. You have to be observant and intuitive. You need analytical skills for writing reports. The pay is decent, you have a possibility to keep building your career in this field and getting bigger salary as you proceed.

I studied to be a nurse and specialized in mental health and substance abuse. 
I work as a counselor in my current job in the field of social rehabilitation.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, the only thing I've ever known I'm good at is art, so I'm going down the artistic career path. Nothing else I can do. 

Recommend? In this world? Pfft.
Only if you're a masochistic sort who enjoys the work regardless of the lack of money and recognition, or someone who is just happy enough to live a simple meager existence. If you're fine with being the starving artist then by all means. You might get a little luck eventually, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Curlijessi (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes , I would recommend my career. I am a Physician Assistant.
The careers seems an unlikey choice for my personality (INTP) and the main challenegs I have are somewhat related to that. Some patients can be emotionally draining/exhausting. But I still like what I do. I like the flexibility in being able to change specialties. I worked in emergency, urgent care for 5 years and now just started orthopedics. I like being able to problem solve creatively. I also like educating patients.
It requires a lot of intelligence, empathy anf some flexibility but that depends on what specialty you work in. Some ability to think and work independantly. You do have to actually care about and like people in general.
It requres a bachelors and a 3 year maters degree in a medical program (which is not easy)
Pay is anywhere between 80,000 (new grad working in family practice in a low paying area like where I live now) and maybe around 130,000 or more. Depends on experience and specialty.
By the way, its national PA week so say thank you to your PA if you see one.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Haha.. No.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I would not recommend freelance editing to people unless they are comfortable with questions that have multiple possible "correct" answers, ambiguity, clients who have no idea what editors do and therefore undervalue them, selling themselves, and combing through/eventually memorizing portions of dull reference books which change over the years and have to be re-purchased/re-memorized.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Depend(s) what their goals are. If the goal is to be a hot shot, I suggest something else. Do not go into law for the money. 

I do not usually recommend it for a few reasons: a lot of people think they can practice Big Law. A lot of people go in with the hopes they will be making 6 figures immediately. The work is underestimated. A lot also think it will turn out similar to what happen(s) on television once going into law. Law is a lot of reading, a lot of documents/paperwork. Less fancy suits, less big money, and lots of stress. Salary is average for many practicing non-Big Law ... some pay is 60k a year to the negatives - counting debt - I know a few that have stop practicing their profession and find other jobs with better pay, or dropped out at 1L-2L, turned suicidal, etc. Many do not see the point in going all the way to 4L. It is VERY detailed heavy - even for INTJ. There is no room for error [it was HUGE problem for me at first]. The amount of information and detail is overwhelming and overload, so be prepared for that. Practice, study and detail orientation. School has ruined my mental health. 

The fun part is it works for NTJ-like minds too. There is a lot of fun, humor and flexibility in law, and it is not boring at all, if not it is VERY emotional, theatrical and diverse while exercising all your strengthens, logical, analytic, etc. Which is prefer for NTJ. 

But I would suggest specimen(s) do something they actually like; not just because. I very rarely give out generalized "advice" to people. It is about the individual.


----------

